# Happy Birthday Presbyterian Deacon



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 20, 2010)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 10-20-2010:

-Presbyterian Deacon (born 1960, Age: 50)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## EverReforming (Oct 20, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## APuritansMind (Oct 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## baron (Oct 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## JML (Oct 20, 2010)

Enjoy your Birthday.


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## dudley (Oct 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday to my PB brother Sterling Harmon, Presbyterian Deacon.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 22, 2010)

Ha! I have it on good authority that PD's birthday is actually today, Oct 21.

Happy birthday, PD!

AMR


----------

